# Just got a Dish PVR 625..



## 101 (May 31, 2005)

Hello all, this is my first post here. About a week ago I switched from Directv to dish due to dish being a little cheaper. When with Directv I had the directivo dvr and didnt have any problems with it so I was a bit worried when switching to the dish PVR 625 but after having it Im amazed at the fact that it out performed the tivo. I have it set up so its just hooked up to my bedroom TV (so i can record two things at once). The features Im loving having now is the on screen caller id, countdown to recording, 30 second skip forward, and the dish pass feature. It can do everything tivo can and more. With directivo i got 80 hours of recording time and with the dish I get 100. 

The reason Im posting this is because when i was waiting a few days for my scheduled dish installation I tried to ready up on the pvr 625 and couldnt find much, so if anyone reading this is debating switching from a stand alone tivo or directivo to the dish pvr you have nothing to worry about, Im just mad I didnt switch sooner.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

Those extra features also include: occasional crash (needs reboot); Audio/Video sync problem (just noticed); as well as audio drop (still not sure, only from other posts). Last but not the least, inability to upgrade the hard drive.

Don't get me wrong, I still think it's a good product. It just that I have never had that many problems with my SA TiVO. 


Maybe after DTV walk out on TiVO, we can have DISHTiVo :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

quietguy said:


> Those extra features also include: occasional crash (needs reboot); Audio/Video sync problem (just noticed); as well as audio drop (still not sure, only from other posts). Last but not the least, inability to upgrade the hard drive.
> 
> :lol:


Said so well. Time unfortunately makes these troubles show up. The NEXT software may cause you grief


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome 101 - post your impressions with the 625. You can always count on folks like Bob H to jump on the bandwagon of bashing Dish, yet they stay subscribers of Dish.....always an excuse, I think they just like to complain. I hope you enjoy your new 625!


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Finnigannps,


Hmm considering that the 7200 is now somewhat stable and hte mini blackouts for 2-3 secs have gone away for most have just edned with p126 I would say that Dish is not having a great batting record with reciever software. 


I hope the 625 makes the difference but I would say expect bugs.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, it looks like Dish is going to settle with the same software package for quite a while.

The 522/322/942/625 all appear to be running variations of the same code base. Looks like Dish's plan would be to only have to maintain this one base and that should cut down on the bugs. I'm not sure what's under the hood, but if they also use only the same hardware chips, then that too would help things out.

Up until now, Dish had several code bases at the same time

3000/5000/6000 software
7100/7200 Dishplayer
721/921 DishLinux
4900/301/311/501/508/510 OpenTV

Once the 301/510 get retired, then Dish will be on a single codebase.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I APPLAUDE their settling one one box platform. It should help minimize troubles

I also like their package offerings and prices, and tech support has been good.

My one beef is junk DVR software....


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope they will make just two kinds of receivers after the mpeg4 transition. The hd/sd 411 and the hd /sd mpeg4 version of the 942. OF course they could make it a 962 and then we could have two ota tuners and 4 sat tuners . The more the merrier if you ask me. I know that Scott said there will be no more sd receivers built next year. It would make sense to limit to 2 hd/sd receivers and then the software could be the same if not similiar and based on the open tv software. Then it would be so much easier for Dish to work out the bugs and make these receivers stable and more feature rich. Dish always has the good tech ideas first but they have difficulty getting them to work .


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

stonecold said:


> Finnigannps,
> 
> Hmm considering that the 7200 is now somewhat stable and hte mini blackouts for 2-3 secs have gone away for most have just edned with p126 I would say that Dish is not having a great batting record with reciever software.
> 
> I hope the 625 makes the difference but I would say expect bugs.


I also had a 7100 for 5 years and know what you're talking about re: software issues.

My issue is that the same people continually bash Dish on this board, yet most of them stay with Dish (then there's others who aren't with Dish and just tell people they're dumb to stay with Dish).

If Dish issues bother the person that much, they should move on for crying out loud. It's kind of like my PC has issues with Windows at various points....I don't keep complaining that Windows stinks and is very buggy, I accept it because I'd rather stay with a Windows PC then move to Apple.

With satellite, you have a good competitor (Direct) and cable - so there's competition. Move already if you really think Dish is that bad.

Dish is trying to improve things for the customer - happy customers don't complain and tie up their CSR's. I am a lot happier with my 508 and 721 then I was with my 7100 and 4900, where I was still satisfied with the service and boxes that I purchased.

Bottom line, if you're not happy, move on and quit complaining about Dish just for the sake of complaining.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> <skip>
> 
> Up until now, Dish had several code bases at the same time
> 
> ...


Well, lets see what is the real picture - how many different families there:
1a) 1000, 2000,3000,4000,5000 - "Baker" (IDT,LSI)
1b) DSR100
1c) 7100,7200
2) 6000 - "Havana" (STM)
3) 2700,3900,4900 - "Clipper" (STM)
4) 301e - "Echo" (LSI)
5) 301d (STM)
6) 501,508,510 (STM Omega)
7) 111 (Connexant)
8) 311 (STM)
9) 322,522 (Broadcom)
10) 721, 921 (x86 - Geode, Ezra)
11) 811 (STM)
12) 942 (Broadcom)
13) 411 (Broadcom)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Complaints must not be good for business.... 

No one complains E will conclude junk software is acceptable.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Cyclone was talking about software codebases there ther P. Smith. Not chipsets...  

As to a single codebase, I am sure Dish's goal is to minimize their code bases to a small as a group as possible. Will they ever get to one. My guess is not. 

For the record.. 
Just because it two products are released based on Linux does not make it a single code base... Yeck it could be different kernals and flavors.

Also, Saying the 942 is based on the 522 does not necessarly mean that the 942 is the 522 with some modules added toit. It most likely means that at some point in time they took the 522 as a starting point for the 942 code base. The level of commonality and code sharing between the two can be anywhere from heavy to light as a feather. 

I would say most likely leaning towards the heavy side based on how NBR showed up in both in a relative short amount of time. Kudos on Dish on that one.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

finniganps said:


> I also had a 7100 for 5 years and know what you're talking about re: software issues.
> 
> My issue is that the same people continually bash Dish on this board, yet most of them stay with Dish (then there's others who aren't with Dish and just tell people they're dumb to stay with Dish).
> 
> If Dish issues bother the person that much, they should move on for crying out loud. It's kind of like my PC has issues with Windows at various points....I don't keep complaining that Windows stinks and is very buggy, I accept it because I'd rather stay with a Windows PC then move to Apple.


Nobody here said that dish sucks and so on. A problem is a problem. There are someting that dish is doing great (programming, price...) and then there are something that's lacking (using public as beta tester for DVR software).

I would used Apples if they aren't so expensive. I am stuck with PC. I am stuck with viruses and spyware that uses windows as their breeding ground. it's matter of choice. I don't have a choice to move to Apples and Yes, Windows is very buggy.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In all fairness windows has to work with so many differing models etc... that probably explains some of its troubles

whereas dish only has to work with dish designed built and serviced boxes they do.

E non dvrs seem on average pretty good.

the sore thumb is DVR software.

It appears they are working on it.

I prefer just one or two BIG platforms

E wouldnt be sloppy if every box ran on the same code. beta could kill their entire sub base...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Bob, and in a perfect world there would be no bugs. Problem is that companys morph and purchase other companies, managment changes, technologies changes, system requirements change, system resource levels fluctuate, etc. All this changes over time and can be a complex problem. 

The same code base is a wonderful lofty goal, but it does not solve all issues and if seen as the holy grail that must be obtained will lead to lowest common denominator developement. This can result in reduced user experience and reduced functionality. 

Also, though dish controls both sides of the equation they do not control external factors like OTA, problems created by poor installation, and external configuration changes resulting from expanding content. I am not saying they don't have room for improvement. I definitely feel they do. However, I also can see there is more than just a box sitting with nothing feeding it. As I see it, It some ways Dish is similar to Apple in others it is not. 

And if Dish does not meet someones requirments for quality over a given period of time. I alway suggest a change. If anything, it does provide some perspective on where Dish fits in this area.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

E meets everything BUT DVR software stability.

Thats why I stay....


----------

